# Betalights radioaktiv?



## Kuxi (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

auf der Suche im Net nach einem Satz „Swinger-Bissanzeigern“, mit denen ich endlich meine „Hanger-Bissanzeiger“ ersetzten möchte, bin ich auf so genannte Betalights gestoßen.



Ich pers. kannte sie bisher nicht und war davon recht angetan ein Leuchtmittel (ähnlich Knicklicht) zu bekommen, welches über Jahre leuchten soll?!



Bei einem Anruf zum Angelgerätehändler meines Vertrauens (ein sehr erfahrener Mann, welcher sein Hobby lebt), erfuhr ich nach meiner Frage ob er diese Betalights auch anbieten würde, dass diese wohl radioaktiv seien?!



Nutzt jemand von Euch Betalights? Hat jemand zusätzliche Info? Welche Art von Knicklichtern, kann ich sonst benutzen (sind wohl kleiner als der Standart)?


Besten Dank,

Kuxi


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

Betalight sind in der Tat  mit radioaktivem Tritium gefüllt. Ein Wasserstoffisotop welches eine weiche Beta-Strahlung abgibt. Die Halbwertzeit von Tritium ist ca. 13 Jahre. Also eine ergiebige "Energiequelle". Betastrahlung ist nicht sehr hochenergetisch und ist nicht mit beispielsweise Gammastrahlung zu verwechseln (ich bin Chemiker und habe früher in einem Isotopenlabor gearbeitet). Die Handhabung von Tritium ist weitestgehend ungefährlich. Nach wenigen cm Abstand ist keine Strahlung mehr messbar. Selbst ein Blatt Papier schirmt schon 50% der Strahlung ab. Durch Glas dringt Beta-Strahlung gar nicht mehr (betalights). Eine alte Uhr mit Leuchtziffern strahlt in gleicherweise. Probleme gab es wegen dem direkten Kontakt zum Handgelenk. Größeres Problem war die Verarbeitung des Tritiums bei den Uhrmachern. Die hatten die Angewohnheit den Pinsel "anzuspitzen" indem sie in zwischen die feuchten Lippen nahmen. Ist nicht besonders klug den Beruf 25 Jahre lang auszüben und jeden Tag Tritium zu schlucken. Todesfälle waren leider normal.

Isotope sind in Deutschland nicht den freien handel zu bekommen, deswegen sind Betastrahler bei uns verboten. In England wird das auch bald Fall sein, wenn es nicht schon so weit ist.
Gefährlich ist so ein Betalight für dich nicht. Bei der sachgemäßen Verwendung in einem Bissanzeiger besteht kein Problem. Nur solltest du dir kein geplatztes Betalight für 10 Jahre hinters Ohr klemmen


----------



## chinook (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

Leuchtet das Tritium selber oder regt das nur einen Farbstoff an?


-chinook


----------



## Dorschi (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

Sauber Trutta !
Kurze und alles sagende Erklärung! 
Besten Dank


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

Es regt durch seine Strahlung eine Phosphortype zum Leuchten an. Das Tritium dient dabei nur als ständige Energiequelle.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

Die Dinger (Betas) sind nur dann wirklich gefährlich, wenn man sie isst oder sich in die Hose steckt...


----------



## chinook (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

Was ist eine Phosphortype?


-chinook


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

Tritium ist wirklich nicht sehr gefärlich. Beim Arzt bekommst du auch Tritium zum schlucken und der kann dann wie ein auf einem Röntgenbild (radiologische Markierung) sich eine Vorstellung von deiner Gefässwelt machen. Absolut übliche Methode. Der Körper scheidet das Tritium binnen weniger Tage wieder komplett aus. In der kurzen Zeit kann der Weichstrahler keinen Schaden anrichten. 

Die Dosis und die Dauer ist halt entscheidend


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

Is wie mit den Knicklichtern... die wurden auch von irgendwelchen Flachköppen verschluckt oder zerbissen, das die Flüssigkeit nicht allzu gesund ist, war zu erwarten...

is beim beta net anders.


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*



			
				chinook schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist eine Phosphortype?
> 
> 
> -chinook




Man nahm bis vor wenigen Jahren weißen Phosphor, welcher durch Anregegung von Stahlung (z.B. Sonnenlicht oder Beta-Strahlung) im Dunkeln leuchtet. Neue Betalights enthalten mit Sicherheit keinen weißen Phospsor mehr. Weißer Phosphor ist hochgiftig. Heute hat man andere Substanzen, die sich auch anregen lassen. Zinksulfid und Strontiumaluminat (teuer!) sind heute gebräuchlicher. Solche Stoffe setzt man viel in der Kunststoffindustrie ein um z.B. nachleuchtende Notausgangschilder zu fertigen.


----------



## Kuxi (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

@ Truttafriend

Thx, Du hast mir sehr geholfen! Und dann kannst Du auch noch Wörter schreiben, die unsereiner nur Pupen oder auf der Geige spielen könnte  

Nochmals besten Dank und ein mächtiges Petri Heil, in Deine Richtung #6 
Kuxi


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*



			
				Kuxi schrieb:
			
		

> die unsereiner nur Pupen oder auf der Geige spielen könnte






   :q  :q  :q   :m


----------



## bolli (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

das war ja mal `ne richtig gute Aufklärungsstunde  #6 

Eine wichtige Frage ist aber noch offen:





> Welche Art von Knicklichtern, kann ich sonst benutzen (sind wohl kleiner als der Standart)?


 Denn in die Fox-Swinger passen wohl nur die Betalights!?

Wäre nett wenn sich unsere Carp-Spezies äußern würden! :m


----------



## BadPoldi (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

Hi,

es gibt auch kleinere knicklichter die in die fox swinger usw. passen...

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Betalights radioaktiv?*

@ Truttafriend 
Sauber erklärt :m 

Das Standartbeta entspricht in etwa einem üblichen Miniknicklicht (2,5x 30 oder so) Die passen in 99% aller Fälle.

Problem mit Betas fand ich immer, war, dass die nur recht trübe funzeln. Ist also vom Zelt aus oft nur mit Fernglas zu erkennen. Und das sowieso schon trübe leuchten wird nach ein Paar Jahren auch noch geringer. Bringen imo also nicht wirklich viel. Nicht umsonst gibts Swinger inzwischen mit LEDs.
Umbauanleitung für unbeleuchtete Swinger gibts auf Cipro.de, und eine LED-Taschenlampe als energiequelle umzubauen ist auch kein wirklicher aufwand. (Ideal dafür, aber sauteuer: Lucido Pal light. 30€, 3 Intensitäten, dauerblinken ziemlich dichtes Gehäuse und 9V Block)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------

